# series 1; can I force channel to cable input..??



## robiss (Nov 21, 2007)

this question was originally started in another thread (Change channel lineup without service? S2)... since I have a s1 (Philips PTV100) unit; by suggestion, I am starting a new thread... apologies to anyone who already read this in that thread.

I've been using my s1 as a manual dvr flawlessly for 7 years... I recently changed my channel preferences, & lost all my cable channels above 47..!!... when I now enter "60" [example]...it goes to 60 [sat] instead of 60 [cab]...so, it no longer tunes the channel thru the RF input [like it previously did]. I can "add all channels", but no channels 48-99 appear in the lineup.... gone..!! Any ideas..?? The only option I can think of, is to now add an external tuner, thru the composite input ..?? Any way to FORCE/SELECT the (cable) input to the tuner..??


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Redo Guided setup. 
Are the channels really there though? They may have gone digital.


----------



## robiss (Nov 21, 2007)

classicsat said:


> Redo Guided setup.
> Are the channels really there though? They may have gone digital.


yup... nothing has changed recently on my cable service... I get cable channels 2 thru 78 [not digital] just fine on 3 other TV's. The actual INPUT selection to my tivo has changed... when I enter a channel 48-99 on the tivo remote...it now appears channel-xx [sat]; whereas, previously, it appeared as xx [cab]. The [sat] input is my DBS satellite receiver hooked thru tivo's S-video input... the [cab] is the RF-in thru the tivo f-connector. So, when I push "60" [my example] ...the tivo just goes to the s-video in, & I get my satellite video...just 2 weeks ago, the tivo would tune to cable channel 60. I hope this clarifies things a bit.... I don't know if this 'Jenkins mod' would fix this...??...I'm just looking for a simple fix to force the input, if possible.


----------



## robiss (Nov 21, 2007)

classicsat said:


> Redo Guided setup.


sorry... I missed this part in 1st reply. Do you mean "connections to Recorder" in the "Recorder & Phone Setup"..??... have no other "setup" options... if I attempt to change these settings... I just get "call Tivo"


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Nope, redo guided setup, from restart&reset recorder.

Somewhere in there(under channels I think) there could be the option to check the your cable package.


----------



## robiss (Nov 21, 2007)

classicsat said:


> Nope, redo guided setup, from restart&reset recorder.
> 
> Somewhere in there(under channels I think) there could be the option to check the your cable package.


yeh... only problem is, I need to do a phone call for this setup...my unit hasn't made a phone call in 6 years..!! The only option to check cable lineup is in preferences....everything under the "system reset" category clears the memory... at least I still have most channels.


----------

